# The assemble technology of bicycle



## pretty (Apr 12, 2013)

Most of people have a mistake point is that they are consider fix the transmission in the bike is order to move up the ride speed.Actually one person can force issued a maximum energy is only 0.4 horsepower.The transmission is just help people to issue this maximum energy easily.
What’e the advantages of transmission?Because we know there have many slope in the city.Transmission can help us switch the lighter gear,then we can ride the bicycle in the slope easier.
Brake is a main parts of bicycle too.The brake is good or not concern that the rider safe and other safe.
The principle factors determining a brake is good or not is that braking strength and braking.So for a rider we need to learn how to master the braking force.

29er Wheelsets
26 In Mountain Bike Wheels
26 Inch Wheels
carbon water bottle cage
water bottle cage
carbon bottle cage
tri spoke wheels
trispoke wheel
3 spoke wheels
Tubeless Bike Wheels
http://www.carbonalloywheels.com/carbon-clincher-wheels-88mm.html


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 13, 2013)

*Reinventing The Wheel.....*

...Bikes makers have been using "transmissions" for over 100 years,they're known as derailleurs


----------



## Champy (Apr 13, 2013)

*What*

Most of people sense no make.


----------



## OldRider (Apr 13, 2013)

If you want to spam here at least learn proper english 




pretty said:


> Most of people have a mistake point is that they are consider fix the transmission in the bike is order to move up the ride speed.Actually one person can force issued a maximum energy is only 0.4 horsepower.The transmission is just help people to issue this maximum energy easily.
> What’e the advantages of transmission?Because we know there have many slope in the city.Transmission can help us switch the lighter gear,then we can ride the bicycle in the slope easier.
> Brake is a main parts of bicycle too.The brake is good or not concern that the rider safe and other safe.
> The principle factors determining a brake is good or not is that braking strength and braking.So for a rider we need to learn how to master the braking force.
> ...


----------

